# Kodak, My Pic, My Computer..help.



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi..to start with..I am not very computer savvy. I use Windows XP and I have a Kodak camera. I also use Carbonite. When Kodak pulls the plug on my Kodak Gallery, albums and so forth..will they still be usable in my Carbonite backup?

I use the pics for articles. I need to put them somewhere where I can easily get to them and crop them and use them. 

I don't understand Shutterfly that well. All my pics are in my computer documents too..will they leave as well? 

Please help an old lady out..will ya please? And thanks!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If your pictures are on your computer and currently synced via Carbonite, they should be good. However, if Carbonite syncs changes, what I would personally do is ensure you know EXACTLY when the plug will be pulled on Kodak's Gallery, and then make one FINAL backup to two locations - one being the 'automatic' backup that Carbonite does, and another one to a more permanent media, such as a CD, DVD, or some alternate location such as an external USB stick or hard drive.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you Kung..here comes the part when you know just how dumb I am. What kind of CD and where do I get it? After they are on the CD..say I want to write an article..can I still get it on there?

Thanks again!

Hey Kung..I have something called a Cruzer USB 2.0 Flash Drive 4GB

My sister-in-law bought it for me a couple of years ago..I've never used it because I don't know how..lol. Is this something that can be used for my pictures?

I am REALLy sorry that I am this dense..it's pretty embarrassing..


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm guessing you know how to use the explorer window (aka "my computer" window) and how to find the location of your picture files.

Insert the plug end of that stick drive in any open USB socket, wait, and XP should recognize that it is a flash drive, and give you options. Tell it not to do anything.

Open "my computer".
Find the folder with your picture files.
Single click to highlight it, then at the menu bar at the top, click edit, then copy.
Click on the back button until you see "Devices with removable storage"
Your thumb drive should show up there
Double click to open it, double click on any folder in it,
then up on the menu bar at the top click edit and then paste
In a few seconds, the folder will be copied onto the flash drive.
If there is not enough room for all the files, you can get a flash drive with more memory
or use a DVD (if you have a DVD burner) That is a little more complicated.
When you are through loading the flash drive files, always exit out of "my computer" and any program that is using the files in the flash drive before removing the drive from the USB port.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW Harry..thanks for the info..I'm gonna wait til later to try it..can I screw anything up that can't be fixed?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Nah. Just be sure to use "COPY" and not "CUT"

There is a slim possibility that the USB device might not be recognized, especially if your computer is old or only has the first USB hardware, but Windows will guide you through that without screwing anything up... (more than Windows already does.   )


----------

